# Concert halls



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

What is the best concert halls that you have been in attending a classical concert?

When you google concert halls, you have so many with amazing architecture and seating arrangements. I do not know if they good acoustic or musical wise.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> What is the best concert halls that you have been in attending a classical concert?
> 
> When you google concert halls, you have so many with amazing architecture and seating arrangements. I do not know if they good acoustic or musical wise.


Amsterdam Concertgebouw and our own De Doelen in Rotterdam are both great.
Hope to visit Vienna sometime.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

The Leeds Town Hall. Designed by unknown architect Cuthbert Broderick. Opened in late 1800s by Queen Victoria and the concerts are held in the hall named after her. The acoustics are amazing there! Feel as though I'm part of the music. My avitar is the picture of this wonderful building.


----------



## GodotsArrived (Jan 12, 2017)

In London, Wigmore Hall easily.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Phoenix's Symphony Hall is nice, and Mesa Arts Center's Ikeda Theatre has the best acoustics of any local venue I've been in.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Centennial Hall in Tucson (AZ) is another - they employ a shell behind and over the orchestra for classical concerts. Seats almost 2500.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Carnegie Hall
Boston Symphony Hall
Eastman Theatre [Rochester[NY]


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

pcnog11 said:


> What is the best concert halls that you have been in attending a classical concert?
> 
> When you google concert halls, you have so many with amazing architecture and seating arrangements. I do not know if they good acoustic or musical wise.


Symphony Hall, Boston. Probably the best acoustical listening experience in the USA.

Carnegie Hall before they ruined it. I've been to "before" and "after" and indeed they did ruin what used to be such an acoustically fine hall.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I was in Birmingham ( U.K) once, so overrated.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Still love Davies Symphony Hall in SF. It's "my" symphony hall, the one that I've been to more times than I could count, so I'm a bit biased, but it really remains my favorite.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I want to visit the Royal Albert Hall and listen to the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra if they play there.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I want to visit the Royal Albert Hall and listen to the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra if they play there.


Perhaps this helps:

http://www.rpo.co.uk/


----------



## GodotsArrived (Jan 12, 2017)

Pugg said:


> I was in Birmingham ( U.K) once, so overrated.


When your (orchestral) alternatives are the Barbican and the Festival Hall, you tend to be thankful for small mercies


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

GodotsArrived said:


> When your (orchestral) alternatives are the Barbican and the Festival Hall, you tend to be thankful for small mercies


I can't argue with that.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

The Philharmonic Hall in Liverpool had a makeover a couple of years ago and the mobile sculpture - one of its defining features, and unloved by most people - was removed and the screen behind the stage reshaped into a lightly fluted surface to improve the acoustics. My impression is that it improve the focus of the sound and the whole enterprise had been worthwhile though the dead white of the screen seems at variance with the softer white of the wings and sides of the auditorium, where the very characteristic Art Deco figures were preserved and re-gilded. The problem with the whole is that it is rather small as compared with modern auditoriums such as the Bridgwater in Manchester. This in turn will rather limit the revenue that the RLPO can raise in their concerts.


----------

